# Best way to fundraise with a quilt?



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

One of AGSDR's supporters has donated a gorgeous handmade queen-sized quilt to the rescue. We're trying to figure out the best way to use it for fundraising. I looked at ebay and they're literally not bringing anything. Raffle? Silent auction?


----------



## Magnolia (Jul 18, 2011)

My first thought was silent auction.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I would think raffle or silent auction would be the best. Do you have any big events coming up where you can display it? Or make it a page on their website and promote the heck out of it. Good luck.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I thought it said to fundraise with GUILT and, which I could definitely help with. 

Do you have someone good on the computer who could do a live auction on your website? IAMRA.org does that - they get great auctions going on their site. 

It's a good time to do a big fundraiser like that, too. I would say you'd want to set a minimum for it - price quilts - handmade, see what would be reasonable. Or tickets - make sure that so many get sold.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> I thought it said to fundraise with GUILT and, which I could definitely help with.


:laugh:

I say raffle, too, or silent auction. But I'm one who never buys a ticket, just knowing I will not win!


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

I vote raffle, we're always buying raffle tickets around here


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Jean - you always manage to crack me up! 

I would go with a raffle - sit outside of a shopping center or other high traffic area. Perhaps the local Petco or Petsmart!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

raffle! And put a picture on here of the quilt! I would buy tickets!


----------



## crewchief_chick (Feb 2, 2011)

raffle. They work better. Coordinate with grocery and pet and hardware stores. Display it online and at events. Make the tickets a buck a piece, or a deal of 5 tickets for 4 bucks. Believe, yall will make some money.


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

I think raffle too. But around here you need a special permit or license to sell raffle tickets.


----------



## sewwitch21 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi.
I have experience with fundraising with a quilt.
The best way to fundraise with a quilt is a raffle.
I enlist the help of volunteers (aka host or hostesses)from across the country and create a list. On the list is the name of hostess, contact info and dates they will have the quilt. They can pick the date as sometimes they want the quilt for a special event. The host/hostesses agree to show the quilt in their home, have an event or take it to an event. Many of my hostesses have potlucks in their home. Some take the quilt to groups they are involved with, ie church, choir, etc. They all take it to work and show to their coworkers. Some take it to an event, such as a concert or festival. They show everyone the quilt and sell raffle tickets. The host will keep the quilt for approximatrely 2 1/2 weeks and is on a timeline to get the quilt to the next hostess.The quilt is pony expressed to the next hostess on the list. Ticket stubs and $$$ go to the financial coordinator.The postage and insurance costs are deducted from each hostesses proceeds.
I also created a "tics and pics" program for those who want to help but not hostess. I send them a packet of tickets with a picture of the quilt. They show the pic and people buy the tics. This is the quickest and easiest way to raise $$$.
I price the tics very reasonably so all can afford them. 1 for $3, 2 for $5, 6 for $10, 13 for $20. When you explain that the proceeds go to rescue and care for dogs, everyone will buy them.
I used to print my own tics, but now someone else does them. Compare prices as you want to get them cheap. 
I fundraise for approximately 8 months before drawing the winning ticket.
You will not raise much money on a silent auction or selling the quilt outright. Well made, handmade quilts are very valuable. Ask the quiltmaker the approximate value so you may insure it properly and so you are raising enough money. You wouldn't want to raffle a $1500 quilt having only sold $200 worth of tickets.
The success of this project depends on having helpers who will host or sell for tics and pics. 
If you have any questions, email me at sewwitch21atyahoodotcom.
Laurie


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Well, they went ahead and put it on ebay. 

Here's the link if anyone's interested in bidding. 
Handmade Quilt - All proceeds go to Austin German Shepherd Rescue! | eBay


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh that's a shame. I would have bought some tickets. Matter of fact, I have a huge roll of raffle tickets from my horse rescue I would have donated to you. Hope it does well. It is very pretty.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would hvae bought tickets too!


----------



## SitUbuSit (Aug 1, 2011)

It might be hard to sell on eBay because the seller has 0 feedback. If it were me, I would cancel the auction and hold out for an event where you can really showcase the quilt. It will be much more impressive in person vs by photograph. 

I love sewwitch21's idea about a raffle. I would buy tickets for a quilt like that! It's getting cold over here!

If you have a big event coming up, silent auction could work out really well. Otherwise, I would cancel the auction and go with the raffle concept.


----------

